# Eclipse Portierung



## henpara (17. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ein Projekt soll von Visual Café nach Eclipse portiert werden.
Sources gefunden und in Eclipse in ein Java Projekt eingebunden, versucht zu Builden - Fehler.
Warum:
Er findet einige Imports nicht (unter Anderem).

Und genau das möchte ich abstellen.
Nun hab ich unter dem alten VisualCafé Ordner noch jede Menge ".java"-Strukturen gefunden, die auch auf die importe passen.

Wenn ich die allerdings unter den Projekt-Sources (also src/...) einfüge und Builde bekomme ich nur noch mehr Fehler, da die "externen" Java Files sich nicht builden lassen.

Kann ich externe .java Dateien als Sourcen hinzufügen ohne sie hard in den src-Ordner einfügen zu müssen, so daß die Importe stimmen?

Beispiel:

Die Klasse "ListEditorPanel" hat einen Import: "com.symantec.itools.javax.swing.borders.TitledBorder;"

Und im java-Ordner unter VisualCafé war tatsächlich eine Datei "java\src\com\symantec\itools...\TitledBorder.java".

Wie sage ich also Eclipse, daß er den java-Ordner von VisualCafé quasi auch als Java-Bibliothek übernehmen soll, so daß er die Importe findet?

Es dreht sich hier um sehr viele Importe und irgendwie widerstrebt es mir alle umschreiben zu müssen.

lG
henpara

€Verschieben bitte, falls ich hier nicht richtig sein sollte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Jun 2011)

rechtsclick auf den Ordner -> build path -> use as source folder.

Ich frage mich aber warum du überhaupt die source files verwendest. Das kann auch lizenstechnisch Probleme geben


----------



## henpara (17. Jun 2011)

Was meinst du mit lizenztechnisch? Das ist ja nicht mein Programm, ich hab es übernommen und portiere es gerade. Wenn bei VisualCafé die Sourcen für das Programm dabei sind, warum sollte ich die Sourcen für das Programm nicht übernehmen dürfen?

lg

€ Bei Rechtsklick auf Ordner wird mir kein "BuildPath" angeboten - nichtmal ausgegraut.
Habs aber unter Properties gefunden, thx.

Jetzt bekomme ich die "a resource exists with a different case"-Fehlermeldung. Mal sehen woran das liegt.

@Lizenzen
alles klar, ich werde mal schauen. Danke auf jeden Fall für die Info.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Jun 2011)

Nunja, auch wenn du die sourcen hast, bedeutet das nicht dass du damit machen darfst was du willst.
Normalerweise steht die Lizenz oben als Kommentar, ansonsten liegt ein Dokument dabei.
Ich würde mich da vorher mal Informieren...


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jun 2011)

Vielleicht liegt auch irgendwo eine (oder mehrere) jars rum die du einbinden kannst, wenn nicht mach doch aus den sourcen ein jar. Wenn du dein Programm später auslieferst brauchst du die Dateien eh irgendwo.


----------

